# Woman found guilty of attempted rape on Australian Soldier



## Crusader74 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Handcuff woman guilty of attempted rape*
January 25, 2008 10:32pm

                               Article from: AAP
                                                                  Font size: + -
                                  Send this article:                 Print Email 

A WOMAN accused of handcuffing her Australian soldier lover and penetrating him with a sex toy has been found guilty of attempted rape, deprivation of liberty and assault.

Nicola Jane Clunies-Ross, 21, has been on trial this week in the West Australian District Court, after pleading not guilty to charges of unlawful detention, assault occasioning bodily harm and aggravated sexual penetration without consent over an incident at her East Perth flat on October 28, 2006.

 A jury today found her guilty of depriving the soldier of his liberty but cleared her of the other two charges. However the jury found her guilty of alternative charges of common assault and attempted sexual penetration without consent.

 Prosecutor Amanda Burrows had told the court that Clunies-Ross had clad herself in police uniform and tricked her *Darwin*-based boyfriend into stripping naked and being handcuffed to a chair.

 "He consented to being restrained at that point in time. He thought he was in for a night of sexual adventure," Ms Burrows said.

 Instead the court was told her former boyfriend, another Darwin-based soldier, arrived with a vibrator which Clunies-Ross allegedly used on the victim during an hour-long ordeal while the ex-boyfriend took photos.

 Clunies-Ross' lawyer Jeremy Scudds said she was scared of her ex-boyfriend who had forced her to hit the victim.

 However Clunies-Ross denied penetrating the soldier with the vibrator.
The ex-boyfriend was found dead in unsuspicious circumstances at Leeuwin Barracks in November 2006 after being charged over the alleged attack.


----------



## ROS (Jan 25, 2008)

Again with the Darwin!


----------



## AWP (Jan 25, 2008)

This is why bondage is a bad idea.


----------



## QC (Jan 25, 2008)

ROS said:


> Again with the Darwin!



I heard about the guy committing suicide, but this is a new development that it was connected to the other matter. Interesting, I wonder what caused it all. 

Darwin, well not much to do there really. Apart from drink huge Darwin stubbies, go to Mindle Beach Market to buy a tea towel/petrified Cane Toad/beef laksa or to the Casino lose your pay packet/virginity/sanity and prepare for a trip to Kakadu/Litchfield National Park/Katherine to swim in pristine waterfalls shoot buffalo/dodge the crocs/dingos/spiders/marine stingers/snakes/ants/outback psychopaths/diggers with vibrators/chicks dressed as cops. It's a great place.


----------



## JBS (Feb 10, 2008)

ROFL, that sucks!


----------



## car (Feb 10, 2008)

Hmmmmm :uhh: Darwin and vibrators.......


----------



## 0699 (Feb 10, 2008)

This is why you NEVER let anyone put handcuffs on you...


----------



## digrar (Feb 11, 2008)

The thing I find interesting is this girl has a very well known Army name. Adrian Clunies-Ross was one of the original members of the AATTV (the most highly decorated unit in the Australian Army and the longest serving Austraian Army unit in Viet Nam), commanded two Infantry battalions, was 1 Div Commander and finished up as  Colonel Commandant of the Royal Australian          Regiment.



> I heard about the guy committing suicide, but this is a new development that it was connected to the other matter. Interesting, I wonder what caused it all.



Not a new development, it was reported straight away that he was involved in the rape and that the reason he was in Leeuwin barracks in the first place was because of the charges he was facing.


----------

